# Trinity One and Niche



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Over the years, I have predominantly drunk milk based stuff, but have gradually cu down on the amount of milk to probably about 4 ounces or so. A couple of years ago I started drinking Americanos then after an operation, my taste changed again and I went back to milk based. But, as others will tell you, I have always dabbled (badly) in the brewed arena. A couple of years ago, I backed Trinity on Kickstarter and after a long wait, and a lot of £, this appeared

https://trinitycoffee.co/collections/trinity-one/products/trinity-one

along with the most beautiful leather carry bag

https://www.coffeeparts.com.au/trinity-one-bag

Between ordering and it arriving, I was diagnosed with a stomach problem and told to stop the coffee. The day this stuff arrived from Oz, I did not even open the boxes but forwarded them straight on to me old pal, TSK. I bought them because I thought it was just a thing of beauty. I was then allowed to start drinking decaf, which initially I thought was worse than drinking nothing, but I learnt a bit shall we say. I then found my stomach issues were nothing to do with coffee and started drinking again.

Last November, on my birthday I found a Trinity One on Ebay, brand new and the original walnut design which is now superseded by a cheaper black wood and the chap was kind enough to reveal his phone number for any questions. I bought it at a good price with the bonus that although he did not have the packaging, he was a manager of a distribution firm, so it arrived safely. I have not really used it at all, waiting for the Niche to arrive.

Mr Boots then asked me to sell it to him so I did, immediately regretting it. However, it arrived at his place with some damage to the wooden collar, so after he had a play I was pleased to buy it back again, and very kindly, me old muck @Jimbojohn55 very kindly put it back together again, where it has sat for 6 months.

When my Niche arrived, I only had it for 2 weeks before it went down to @Coffeechap, then onto @MildredM and finally it has arrived in the North West with @Mrboots2u before coming home sometime soonish!

Yesterday, another forum member @Scotsflyer was only a few miles away from me, so popped in with his Olympia Cremina and his Fiorenzato F64 Eve for a play. I managed to nick my sons Niche since in fairness, it was not me he had come to see......LOL. I have never had a Cremina and they are really nice. Very very small, along the lines of a Gaggia Classic but ever so well made. I made him a drink on my E5/Nota combo. No weighing in or out as is my style but that set a benchmark. Then onto the Cremina using the EVO which was set up for the bean he brought. The shot was fine but lacked intensity. Then onto the Niche. We had no idea about grind setting so just left it where it was. The shot took about 75 seconds to complete. Sounds a lot but the pour was only 30 seconds or so (14 gm in, 30 out). Made an adjustment to the grind and the next shot took 55 seconds and was far more a true lever shot, as remember. The point of this was to see if the Niche was a worthy replacement for the F64.

The jury is out and I have offered to lend Al mine in the New Year. The trade off was not so much taste, as the additional shot prep of single dosing.

But, anyway, feeling like Ronnie Corbett sitting in his arm chair, the point of this story is to say I got my trinity out, having totally forgotten how to use it. That said, I made a brew using the BB Salt Marsh beans which were nothing special as espresso, but as brewed came alive with an abundance of fruit. SO much so, that before the Niche goes back to my son, I took a bit more care about the one I made this morning, taking care and remembering I had bought a metal disc filter for it and I really enjoyed the small flask I made!

I think only @TheSystemicKid and I have these brew units which is a shame. if anyone else has one, please pipe up!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought I would update this since yesterday. This morning I changed coffee to the bean I am using for espresso, the Brazilian bean that was part of the Coffee Compass Black Friday offering. Compared to the Salt Marsh BB offering, it was more vibrant with a stronger taste. I am doing at 17 g per 250 ml water on a fairly coarse grind on the Niche. Basically you pre warm the chamber, dose and add 250 mms coffee. Quick stir of the top to make sure the coffee is wet, put the end cap in place and wait 2 mins 30. Then add the plunger and it takes another 45 seconds or so

























I think that in general terms, it could benefit from a longer steep. Bearing in min this isa Aeropress type arrangement, what suggestions to the above would you make


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

What a great post , great to see you enjoying your trinity , such a lovely looking bit of kit


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Never heard of it but must say it does look pretty special.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Still prefer a December dripper to what is basically a less-faff aeropress. Wouldn't mind having a go though









Dave try a light roasted Ethiopian Natural through the Trinity and report back.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@The Systemic Kid

any thoughts


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Trinity is essentially a refined Aeropress. Not sure it does anything an Aeropress can do in expert hands but it is arguably easier to use. Design of Aeropress means it's easier for fines to migrate into the cup. With the Trinity, the fit with the paper filter is better so you get a cleaner cup - noticeable more with lighter roasts. Works equally well with a metal mesh filter which gives a different brewed coffee profile - more body due to the presence of more fines in the brew at the expense of clarity. Trinity also doubles as a V60 without the internal grooves. Never used Trinity as a V60, so can't comment on this feature.

At its launch, Trinity was far too expensive for what it offers when an Aeropress is a fraction of the price. Aeropress has the advantage of being compact and light making it a great piece of kit for travel.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, yesterdays offering was a French press that arrived, an Andrew James 1 litre double walled stainless steel. I made a brew using 45 g of beans to 750 mis water. Realised once I have ground the beans I had it too fine for a press, but went ahead anyway. Let it steep for 25 minutes as I felt that it would cool too quickly, but how wrong I was! On pouring, it remained undrinkable for a good few minutes! Using the Brazilian bean previously referred to, was enjoyable.

I am surprised just how different a brewed coffee is to an espresso shot with water.

Today, I am using the Sowden. Again a 1 litre. Same recipe as yesterday and have it set for 45 minutes. 10 or so to go so am looking forward to it. Brewed really is a very different world!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Whisper - brewed is where it's at!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Funny how tastes change, I tried the Sowden and French press a while ago. I had the machine switched off but fancied a cup of coffee. Oh sod it I will use French press, realy enjoyed it as did Mrs El c. Used the F P a few times since.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Funny how tastes change, I tried the Sowden and French press a while ago. I had the machine switched off but fancied a cup of coffee. Oh sod it I will use French press, realy enjoyed it as did Mrs El c. Used the F P a few times since.


The odd thing is, if you read the instructions that generally come with these things, they all say a short steep of just a few minutes, which is what I owed to do. The thought of 40 minutes for the Sowden used to make me laugh, but it is not more complicated than deciding when to switch your machine on to warm up. 47 mins in the Sowden and about 10 in the mug and it is just at the right temp for me now.....the journey continues


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Recommend getting some lightly roasted beans, David and doing a long steep Sowden and/or French press.Long steeps push extraction yields to around 23% and accentuate the sugars in the dissolvable solids. Naturals are really suited for this if you're not so keen on washed lighter roasts. Even Kenyan lighter roasts, which are characteristically acidic, take on a delightful balancing sweetness.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

How warm is coffee coming out after such long steeps Patrick?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ATZ said:


> How warm is coffee coming out after such long steeps Patrick?


I did not measure the temp but will, but after 45 mins steeping in the Sowden, it was still too hot to take anything but a sip.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ATZ said:


> How warm is coffee coming out after such long steeps Patrick?


 @ATZ coffee will be 65c or above if the Sowden is insulated. Use a tea cosy knitted by my dear old mum decades ago


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I normally seem to enjoy coffee just over 50C, so I'm quite happy to let it drop to just above that & serve in a preheated cup.

In a big, steel, insulated press it can still be too hot to drink after 90min.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am going to make a bold statement, as I was one of those who always thought that brewed coffee was the poor relation. Everyone talks about espresso machines in great detail, but the truth is a decent brewed set up will produce a different, but equally as pleasant a drink. You just have to open your mind. I bloody hate ex-smokers when they preach!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I do like a good brewed coffee and it is a pleasant change from espresso based drinks. That said, I do enjoy the lack of faff and the results from espresso based drinks


----------

